# Correct pop-up assembly for Lav sink - no overflow



## jbutts (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I replaced the pop-up assembly to my bathroom sink because of a leak (cheap original parts). One issue I encountered is that the standard assemblies have drainage holes at the top of the flange designed for the overflow feature of most sinks. My sink does not have an overflow feature - leaving (as near as I can tell) those holes as simply an opportunity to catch junk. Since I needed to replace it, I did what the previous installer did and filled the holes and space behind with putty, but that seems both inelegant and flawed in the long term. Should I leave it alone? Remove the putty? Or look for an alternative?

The local store (didn't try a proper plumbing supply store) only had the kind with overflow holes. Are there options available? I'm not finding much online without getting into what seems like high prices for this assembly ($60-80). 

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome JButts:
If you are sure there are no overflow holes in the sink, it doesn't hurt to putty up the holes in the pop-up. It is hard for me to imagine a sink without overflow holes since it has been required in most areas for many, many years.
I don't know of an alternative bath sink pop-up because they are all required to have the overflow holes.
Glenn


----------



## MoreTime (Feb 1, 2009)

Some mobile homes didn' have any type of popup theses were called co plugs they came with a rubber stopper.  you may can find one of these, theyre usually around $10.00 here  and a regular pop up is about 15.00 - 20.00  made by Delta.   hope this helps


----------

